# Mexican Fattie! - My 1st try fattie with instructions and Q-View.



## dalyn (Jul 6, 2012)

In hindsight making one of these was a HORRIBLE IDEA. Only because it was SO GOOD. My husband was shaking his head at how good it was. Meat surround by meat surrounded by meat, how can one go wrong?

I used homemade mac and cheese, cilantro, roasted jalapenos, chorizo sausage and ground beef (seasoned with salt and pepper after peeling off plastic). Mac and cheese is crazy yellow as I add a little tumeric to my cheese sauce. Smoked with hickory wood, 3 hours at 225-250F till 165F inside.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks awesome!  Great job!


----------



## barneypoo69 (Jul 6, 2012)

Love that idea of mac & cheese....looks wonderful.


----------



## michael ark (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks great!Thumbs Up


----------



## bpopovitz (Jul 6, 2012)

Looking good, love the tumeric in the mac & cheese.  I now have a plan for the weekend.


----------



## dewetha (Jul 6, 2012)

fine looking food! i'm smoking tomorrow and this is making want to brave the 103 deg heat to fire up the smoker!


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 6, 2012)

That is a great looking fattie. Congrats on an awesome smoke!!


----------



## nivekd (Jul 6, 2012)

That looks amazing...







Need to do a fatty soon.


----------



## dalyn (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks everybody! This also would have been great with a salsa verde sauce on it...

It's also great cold in a sandwich! YUM. *d

ps. can't take the credit for the mac and cheese. Got the idea from here... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/121834/smokin-a-fatty-tonight


----------



## davidhef88 (Jul 6, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## xutfuzzy (Jul 6, 2012)

Well played!  I like that the mac-n-cheese retained its color so well!  It is visually very appealing.


----------

